# Blood Angel Command squad and Sanguinary Guard



## Doug (Aug 28, 2011)

I decided to try to paint Non-metallic Metal style with Metallic golds and washes to try to achive a tarnished gold look for my command squad and sanguinary guard squad. I wanted them to look as though they have been fighting on the battlefeild for awhile on the front lines, but still wanted to keep the gold armour to mark them out from the regular troops. I think they turned out ok, let me know what you think!









I wanted my blood angels (or at least the command squad) to be from the 4th company, which is why I typically use green drops of blood when I get the chance, and paint IV or a 4 or the banners where it fits









I always loved adding back detail to the banners, where they can record details of the battle or honours the squad has earned or devotion to the imperium. I like it because when I am fighting against the enemy, I can still see my banner when they are charging the enemy, and not just when they break and are running as fast as the dice can take them towards my table edge... (sorry the blood champion is out of focus... I didnt notice until I was going to post)









I try to make the power weapons look 'hot', as if they have been on so long and cleaved through enough that the edges of the weapons have burnished and are glowing from the heat of the power running through the sword.


----------



## ThoseKrazyKasrkin (Aug 2, 2011)

Very nice.

The gold has come out very good but im loving that banner, it looks awesome.
I also like the detail on the back.

Btw are they chaos chainswords 

Nice work anyway.


----------



## Doug (Aug 28, 2011)

Yeah, they are chaos chainswords. I shaved off all the chaos icons from them and used them because I love the double chainsaw bit about them. The imperial chainswords always have the safety of having one side of the chainsword (I guess thats incase the sword is forced back onto them... which does seem like a good idea). I also use the chain axes from the Khorne Berzerker kits on some of my models with the bits cut off... it adds variety and I wanted my force to look like each blood angel has customized his loadout to suit his particular style


----------

